# Countertop ideas??



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone have some affordable ideas for green tops you can do yourself?? I like alot of the ideas but the price tag on some tops is just insane. I mean what can possibly be sustainable about 80 dollars a sq ft??? Any info would be great.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Concrete, stainless steel, copper or galvanized.

Did you know that galvanized counters have been in use in commercial kitchens and delicatessens for over 100 years due to the antimicrobial benefits of the zinc?
They attain a beautiful (subjective) patina. Copper has the same benefits.

I make metal counter tops all the time for customers. They cost no where near $80.00 per square foot. Even 14 gauge brushed stainless steel costs less than that as a finished product.


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

organick said:


> Anyone have some affordable ideas for green tops you can do yourself?? I like alot of the ideas but the price tag on some tops is just insane. I mean what can possibly be sustainable about 80 dollars a sq ft??? Any info would be great.


Green... Some good options in no particular order: bamboo, cork, concrete, recycled glass, recycled tile, recycled plastic.

I'm in a similar boat; but I'm planning on going with a $2-$5/square foot eco-friendly route (that's just materials, no labor). I'm planning on using lightweight concrete as a base that's 2 inches thick, with a .25-inch polished solid concrete top coating. My only issue is finding a good source of the lightweight concrete -- it's expensive as #### unless you buy by the truck load, though I've run into some good recipes online for DIY'ers. :whistling2:


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

You really doing concrete for 5 a sq finished??? I like the concrete idea but would like it to be green and or recycled materials and finishes.


----------

